# Guys hair question



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Do any of you have long hairs growing on your shoulders? I'm not really hairy so I'm puzzled on these random long hairs growing on my shoulders and back of my neck. Just a few of them only.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, I've got them. Only started recently but they're kinda there. No patches, just singles everywhere.


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm part Italian, I grow hair EVERYWHERE. It's a normal thing, high testostorone. Get use to shaving / tweezers if you don't want to look like a wookie.


----------



## ConfusedMuse (Jan 26, 2011)

It means you're turning into a werewolf. I think the next full moon is July 15th.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

OpiodArmor said:


> I'm part Italian, I grow hair EVERYWHERE. It's a normal thing, high testostorone. Get use to shaving / tweezers if you don't want to look like a wookie.


I'm not Italian at all. I'm Hungarian,Norwegian, and German. Overly hairy men does not run in my Family and nobody I know has these random hairs, plus i'm Blonde and these are jet black so there color is weird too.. Mabye it's just an age thing or hormones changing?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I have like 2 hairs on my shoulders, I've had them since I was 16 or so. It's probably genetics.


----------



## Metus (Dec 6, 2010)

My body is covered with them, including the shoulders.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

It's pretty normal. I get the odd single hairs on my shoulders as well. Just pluck em.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

keithp said:


> I'm not Italian at all. I'm Hungarian,Norwegian, and German. Overly hairy men does not run in my Family and nobody I know has these random hairs, plus i'm Blonde and these are jet black so there color is weird too.. Mabye it's just an age thing or hormones changing?


You might be moving into the next stage of manhood.
I have heard it jokingly called "second puberty". I have it on my shoulders and a couple of small patches on my back. I actually use Nair (for MEN!) on those spots.

Heh Post #*61,666 :evil*


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool, I thought I was a freak of nature. Yep I have a few random hairs growing on my shoulders or behind them. Maybe a dozen in all. I shave them off whenever I notice them.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

ConfusedMuse said:


> It means you're turning into a werewolf. I think the next full moon is July 15th.


Don't be ridiculous. There are no werewolves in Norway.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> You might be moving into the next stage of manhood.
> I have heard it jokingly called "second puberty". I have it on my shoulders and a couple of small patches on my back. I actually use Nair (for MEN!) on those spots.
> 
> Heh Post #*61,666 :evil*


My Dad tells me nothing about being a Man, your explanation sounds possible as I know men who had little hair early 20's and now they are hairy apes. I dont think i'll be That bad but more hair or thicker hair does sound possible. I have noticed an increase in chest hair too it's spreading now. At least i'm looking less like a teenager and more like a Man. 

thanks for explaining.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

My ex when I was 17 had that. I think all dudes do.. I just havn't been close enough to other ones to notice I think


----------



## hyg (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't think I've ever grown any body hairs on my shoulders or neck. I can't even imagine someone with hairy shoulders and neck lol. but a few strange hairs aren't something to worry over.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes, I've got a couple.


----------



## esboy (Jun 28, 2011)

No i dont have that kind of hair that growing in the shoulder....But i guess that only normal to a person....I also see like that with my friends and there is nothing to worry about that....


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Haha you're worried about a couple hairs like that? I know the hairs you are talking about and I have tons of them on my upper arms/shoulders plus a billion other hairs all over me. When your dad gets made fun of for being hairy and you've grown hairier than him it's hard not to feel like **** about it. Heck my cousin even joked how they were praying their son wasn't as hairy as my dad (even tho I'm hairier -_-). Some guys complain about not being hairy and not being able to grow facial hair but it's more of a curse than anything.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have some hair on my shoulders. Occasionally I will shave it off. No big deal. :stu


----------

